# Failed to start the database service MSSQL$MicrosoftSSEE. Repair this product using



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

I loaded SharePoint 3 and was working ok. Since then the Company removed AD, reloaded AD, change the computer name and domain name.

I now get the message: "Failed to start the database service MSSQL$Microsoft##SSEE. Repair this product using Add/Remove Programs

The service will not start.

I now cannot start SharePoint 3. I have repaired and removed it. I am VERY new to this, so if anyone can help.

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You cannot install Sharepoint on a Domain Controller. Why on earth would they remove AD in the first place?


----------



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

I had it running on the Domain Controller to start with.
I have since by passed this SQL error but now It says I have no access when it continues to load


----------



## edasx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello,

i had the same issue. Here's what i did:

i uninstalled iis (windows component), .net2, .net3, wss3, ms sql server 2005 (add/remove programs)

however i had problem deinstalling sql server 2005, it failed and the services were still hanging in the service list.

so i followed some stuff from these

http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/12/08/501885.aspx
http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/07/01/434814.aspx
http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/09/13/465401.aspx

to name it:
* removed the ms sql register key folder from registry
* deleted services connected to sql (sc query state= all, sc delete)
* tried to uninstall using msiexec and msicuu2, msiinv, smartmsizap
* installed ms sql 2005 express with advanced tools

after this i've installed wss3 again and it stopped complaining. (uh oh now it says out of memory - i hope it will work =)

hope this helps... it's not a tutorial, but it should show you the way.

edasx, http://www.telefonujeme.cz


----------

